# Hash Tumbler



## Markers (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey All, I'm gonna be makin a DIY hash tumbler in the next few weeks. I am looking for opinions about the mesh. If you only used one drum which size (micron) would you use. Would it be better to make 2 or 3 drums with different size mesh?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, when I make bubble hash, I believe that the best quality hash comes from the 45 and 75 micron bags.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a rock polisher set aside for this sole purpose, I too am interested in how to make the screen wheel as well as what kinda microns we're lookin' at to work with.

eace:,

7gE


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2012)

yup... I would think somewhere n the 90-120 range would be about ideal..


----------



## Markers (Mar 16, 2012)

When looking for mesh to build the tumbler i started lookin at silkscreen. Well silkscreen is measured in whats called mesh, which is threads per inch. The info on hash bags or the like is measured in microns. A micron is one-millionth of a meter or one twenty-five thousandth of an inch. After tripping around this internet thing for a while I came across this info. Thought maybe others might find it useful.

MESH TO MICRON CONVERSION CHART

MESH       -INCHES-  MICRONS - MILLIMETERS
3	---    0.2650---	    6730---	     6.730
4	---    0.1870	---    4760	---    4.760
5	 ---   0.1570-	--    4000	---     4.000
6	---    0.1320	---    3360	 ---    3.360
7	 ---   0.1110	---  2830	 --- 2.830
8	---   0.0937	---    2380	---    2.380
10	---  0.0787-	 --   2000	 ---    2.000
12	 ---  0.0661	---  1680	---   1.680
14	---  0.0555	---  1410	   ---  1.410
16	 ---   0.0469	---    1190	---     1.190
18	 ---   0.0394---	    1000	     ---1.000
20	    ---0.0331    --- 841---	     0.841
25	 ---   0.0280	---    707--0.707
30	   --- 0.0232---	    595	---     0.595
35	  ---  0.0197---	    500	---     0.500
40	  ---  0.0165	---    400	---     0.400
45	  ---  0.0138---	    354	---     0.354
50	 ---   0.0117---	    297	---     0.297
60	 ---   0.0098---	    250	 ---    0.250
70	  ---  0.0083---	    210	   --- 0.210
80	   --- 0.0070---	    177---	    0.177
100	  ---  0.0059---	    149---	    0.149
120	  ---  0.0049---	    125	   --- 0.125
140	  ---  0.0041	---    105	   --- 0.105
170	    ---0.0035---	      88	 ---   0.088
200	---    0.0029---	      74	 ---   0.074
230	  ---  0.0024---	      63---	    0.063
270	   --- 0.0021---	      53---	    0.053
325	  ---  0.0017---	      44---	    0.044
400	 ---   0.0015---	      37	---    0.037


So if i'm readin this right I would git some 200 and 325 mesh silkscreen which would be close to the 45 ad 75 micron bags that THG suggested. Any other suggestions all. Oh Hick posted while I was tryin to insert a table into the thread (that dont work lol), So now I'm thinkin if I get say a 88 micron do I need to use more than 1 size? Is it worth it to make 3 drums say 125, then 74, then 44. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=662792&postcount=16

rather than build 3 entire drums, you could always just build a picture frame w/ the smaller micron stretched in it, and run the product from the 120 through it..


----------



## Markers (Mar 16, 2012)

you da man Hick.  Having not made too much hash before it was escapin me that the volume of matter will be considerable less after the initial run. Probably much better to use frames after first phase. Besides that i hate cuttin circles. thanks m uch


----------



## Graywolf (Mar 19, 2012)

Another option would be to put a 150/130 micron stainless screen from hxxp://www.howardwire.com/ on the first drum and as Hick said, just stretch silk mat on frames to refine it further.

We use our 130 micron Grinning Reaper for the first cut and stretched silkmat for refining.


----------

